
Ask HN: Advice or representation on possible defamation lawsuit against GitHub? - anonymous543210
I have an anonymous troll who has been stalking me on social media for over seven years. They follow my accounts and post false and defaming information about me through: Github, Reddit, and even Hacker News.<p>I requested almost seven years ago that Github remove the defamatory statements posted on their site and they refused. I have requested this again just this month and they also refuse.<p>Recently, I had a very lucrative job offer revoked the day before I was to start and the exact reason provided by the hiring manager was this defaming and false information which has been posted by this anonymous internet troll on Github.<p>What are my options here? I&#x27;m not looking for a pay day, I just want the materials removed. Github has told me they will refuse to remove the false information without a court order.<p>I believe the following criteria have been meet, but IANAL:<p><pre><code>   - The defendant made a false and defamatory statement concerning the plaintiff;

   - The defendant made an unprivileged publication to a third party; and.

   - The publisher acted at least negligently in publishing the communication.

</code></pre>
Can anyone help? Do any lawyers here want to sue Github? Is there an easy way I can compel Github to remove this libelous information?
======
mtmail
First consultation meeting with a lawyer is usually free and they can tell you
how to proceed. Organizing a letter written by a lawyer or a police record is
extra work but it sounds like github requires this process. I'd only sue
Github once the other options have been exhausted.

